# Miesha Tate in Hot White Tight Pants!!!



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

There needs to be more threads like this one. More Tate in tight pants, please. Or no pants.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

She seems so friendly compared to miss grumplystiltskin


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Miesha got booty.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd pass her guard and give her a little ground and pound.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd have sexual relations with her.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Curious, has anybody dated a female mma fighter, aspiring one, or at least someone who trains. I think Renner landed a keeper...can't remember her name, but she was a WWE diva who trains at his academy.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd take her out for a soda pop and ask her what her astrological sign is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the bare midrif contributes to her hotness in this video.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kanto is all about the belly-buttons....who knew?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd respectfully shake her hand, take a photo with her and post it to instagram. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd make embarrassingly quick love to her in the missionary position with the lights off for recreational purposes.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

AJClark said:


> I'd make embarrassingly quick love to her in the missionary position with the lights off for recreational purposes.


You hound dog!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Curious, has anybody dated a female mma fighter, aspiring one, or at least someone who trains. I think Renner landed a keeper...can't remember her name, but she was a WWE diva who trains at his academy.


Eve Torres, she is smoking hot.

Somewhere online theres a video of her wrestling and you get a glimpse of her clam.

Just sayin'


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AJClark said:


> I'd make embarrassingly quick love to her in the missionary position with the lights off for recreational purposes.


Missionary?

Shit, I'd put it in that butt.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd do it with her, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd have intercourse with her if you know what I mean...


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

If she isn't naked don't post it. Waste of my time.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sucrets said:


> If she isn't naked don't post it. Waste of my time.


I bet she's naked underneath all those clothes... the little hussie..


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

sucrets said:


> If she isn't naked don't post it. Waste of my time.


Boooooo!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

As long as I have a face, Miesha will always have a place to sit


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Kanto is all about the belly-buttons....who knew?


And for the bigger women (and women in general) the rack.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

She definitely wears pants well, and I like the person who wears them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

She looks good in modeling pics.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I would have lazy intercourse with her during which I would ask boring questions about her career.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Curious, has anybody dated a female mma fighter, aspiring one, or at least someone who trains. I think Renner landed a keeper...can't remember her name, but she was a WWE diva who trains at his academy.


If you're counting girls that train then like 70% of the girls I've dated. If you only want girls who have fought or wanted to really be fighters than a handful.

It's not really all that different from dating your average fitness chick. Especially if you don't train or fight. If you're just her boyfriend it's just dating a girl who cares about her body. If you train or in my case once or twice coach them it's a roller coaster. As in scary/fun all at the same time some timea violent but always over pretty quick. Though the last part might be just exclusive to me and my inability to "enjoy" banging only one girl for the rest of my life.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You'd do great in a molygamist environment wouldn't you?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> You'd do great in a molygamist environment wouldn't you?


I probably would. I've always been a better fwb than actual boyfriend.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not sure if her personality is so repellent to me that i don't find her attractive one bit. Just seeing her annoys me. Some people are like that.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Title is misleading, their just normal pants. She does look good for a women who gets punched in the face constantly.

Shame she doesn't have better skills, she would be a proper champion as she has the personality for it. The Judo cnut while extremely skilled, has the personality of a can.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)




----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

MK. said:


> Title is misleading, their just normal pants. She does look good for a women who gets punched in the face constantly.


But how will the OP get people to give him hits if he says what it really is, like his other videos he looks like a stalker


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah it does look a little weird.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

She's hot and seems friendly. I would like to meet her too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've met her and I can attest to the fact that she's both of those. She's also slightly taller then me which kind of sucks but whatever. Then again so is Sara Kaufman but not that much taller.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

kantowrestler said:


> I've met her and I can attest to the fact that she's both of those. She's also slightly taller then me which kind of sucks but whatever. Then again so is Sara Kaufman but not that much taller.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha..... hehe


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I would tongue punch her fart box. I would def pee in her butt. Maybe even eat the peanuts out of her crap. Most of all I would drink her bath water. I think that covers all my bases.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You're really obsessed with her aren't you?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like a healthy obsession to me. :dunno:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Some of those things are beyond a healthy obsession.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It was a joke.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

She's purdy.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I wanna cut her pretty little face


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I know that some people are attracted to scares but that's a little rediculous.


----------

